# PVR721 upgrade L1.79??



## Ashrak (Mar 27, 2006)

I was force fed the 1.79 update for my 721 receiver yesterday. Are there any details for this software update yet? I don't notice anything different yet. 

Thanks.


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Received mine around 3pm yesterday afternoon. Completely screwed up my locals......dropped all but 5 stations. Also dropped many premium movie channels. Had to do a soft boot to get things back to normal. What a pain!


----------



## geoff (Jan 3, 2004)

Anyone Figure out what this software does?

1.78 killed my caller ID, maybee this fixes it?


----------



## Ashrak (Mar 27, 2006)

geoff said:


> Anyone Figure out what this software does?
> 
> 1.78 killed my caller ID, maybee this fixes it?


Thankfully I didn't have an issue with my CallerID and it has still worked since the update even with my VOIP service.


----------



## bhawley (Oct 27, 2002)

geoff said:


> Anyone Figure out what this software does?
> 
> 1.78 killed my caller ID, maybee this fixes it?


Dish Home


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Doug E said:


> Received mine around 3pm yesterday afternoon. Completely screwed up my locals......dropped all but 5 stations. Also dropped many premium movie channels. Had to do a soft boot to get things back to normal. What a pain!


Mine messed up my locals too, then it had KCNC from Denver on 4000 on the guide and 8100 from WABC in New York plus some religious TCT channel. If I tried to view them it said I wasn't authorized to view it.


----------



## Ashrak (Mar 27, 2006)

bhawley said:


> Dish Home


Wow, I just tried it after I read your post and now it looks like the DH on my 301 receiver. But this was the first thing I looked at after the software update and it was still the old interface. Actually I distinctly remember going into it a few days ago to update the sports teams so I could easily check the score of the Mets game prior to Dish adding SportsNet NY.

Some of the functions still say "The feature you are trying to access is currently unavailable on this receiver..." Most notably the Instant Weather function.

The Enhanced CNN function is pretty cool, it's just the stories currently on cnn.com, though it does navigate a bit on the slow side.

Does anybody know if there is a way to modify the 6 channels that show up in the DishHome homepage?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Ashrak said:


> Does anybody know if there is a way to modify the 6 channels that show up in the DishHome homepage?


No there isn't. The receiver tuner can only tune to one transponder at a time and you can't change the transponder that the DishHome page is tuning to. All of the 6 channels that you see are on the same transponder.


----------



## Ashrak (Mar 27, 2006)

Bummer, would have been cool to set it up with say all the sports channels and then flip the audio between them when something interesting was happening.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

Well whatever they did now I can be watching something and then it will freeze up and then tell me I dont have authorization to watch it. 

In fact one time this morning it froze to the point it wouldn't change channels. Ended up having to do a re-boot. 

Time to tell Charlie thanks for screwing up a prefectly good 721.


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

Well I finally got around to checking and yes , my 721 got the now "old"... "new dish home". It seems to work ok. I question why they would choose to use Fox News as one of the showcase channels since they are NOT in AT60(at this time), but I could care less if I ever saw Fox news. But E* did actually add the "new dish home" to the 721. I had really given up on ever seeing it on my 721. As far as picture freezing, thats the channel changing on your receiver to that audio. That doesn't suprize me. 6 channels at once are not receiver oriented, thats done at E*, When you choose the audio, you are doing the same as a normal channel change, which we all know takes a few seconds. The freezing is the "switching from "dish home view 100 window " to the actual channel on your 721 in that window" (or AT LEAST the changing the audio of that channel)


----------



## lastmanstanding (Mar 22, 2003)

Ashrak said:


> I was force fed the 1.79 update for my 721 receiver yesterday. Are there any details for this software update yet? I don't notice anything different yet.
> 
> Thanks.


My rewind/backup button works more smoothly and seems to go 15 seconds back. Also, when resuming a program from PVR or a pause there is a several second backstep. Haven't timed it.

Too soon to say if it is more stable or not. That's all I've noticed.

Locals seem OK, but my wife watches those. I bought Dish to avoid the locals, now I am paying money to get them. Tragic. Life is full of twisted irony.

LMS


----------



## Ashrak (Mar 27, 2006)

I just noticed something...

I accidentally hit the "Dish" button on my remote (as I often do) which brought up the dish home 6in1 screen. For some reason I selected the weather channel to switch over to that channel thinking it would back me out of "HOME" quicker. Anyway, the audio switched but the channel never switched to TWC full screen. The picture stayed locked on the 6in1 screen even when I changed to other channels or played a recorded show but the audio was always correct. It even stayed on that god forsaken screen when I shut the receiver off.

I eventually had to do a system restart to get the damn thing to go away.

Has anybody else noticed this?

Don't the developers at E* QA Test these apps before they release them?

I'm a software developer and I can't imaging having a job for long if I released code like this!


----------



## rathergood (Jul 29, 2003)

Pause buffer time has been downgraded to around 100 minutes.


----------

